# New to me Bridgeport



## jduncan (Oct 3, 2012)

When I picked up my Southbend lathe (see the welcome thread) the guy wanted me to take an old Bridgeport mill he had.  It was either that or he would have sold it for scrap.  I was reluctant at first but eventually the price was too good to turn down.  We had a white knuckle ride home with the lathe and the mill on my trailer but it had a happy ending.

It has the M type head.

So now some pics:




Still on the trailer...




Serial number has it made in 1948.




The left side does have some wear.  We took the cross slide off to move it inside the shop.




The power feed runs but doesn't move the slide.

Here it is at home:





It has a M2 taper.  I think I can fix it up well enough to make it worth the $250 I spent on it.  Are there any rebuild manuals available?


----------



## jduncan (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, mine's the old round ram version.


----------



## dickr (Oct 16, 2012)

Treat it with respect that bugger might have made tanks for the Korean war. (police action)  Many folks would love to have that.  The fun has only begun.     Good Luck
dickr


----------



## Kennyd (Oct 16, 2012)

jduncan said:


> Are there any rebuild manuals available?



The one http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/ sells is excellent IMHO.


----------



## Rick_B (Nov 18, 2012)

Beware - hijack ahead - i need to remove a'42" table from a Bridgeport.  how difficlt is that to do?

thanks
Rick


----------



## Kennyd (Nov 18, 2012)

Rick_B said:


> Beware - hijack ahead - i need to remove a'42" table from a Bridgeport.  how difficlt is that to do?
> 
> thanks
> Rick


Very easy with two strong guys or an engine hoist.  The book I linked above is priceless for this kind of info.


----------



## RandyM (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a link directly to the book. Ken's link is not quite hitting the mark.

http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/site/1478157/product/BRM-J


----------

